# PCBSD: journaled soft-updates



## pitbred (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello all.

```
$uname -a                                       
FreeBSD pcbsd-1033 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #2: Tue Nov 27 03:06:52 UTC 2012     root@darkstar:/usr/obj/pcbsd-build90/fbsd-source/9.1/sys/GENERIC  i386
```
My PC start crash last day every 5-10 minutes. I have journaled soft-updates on PC ufs and after each abnormal reboot PC start very fast (fs was marked clean). I thought it was problem with RAM or motherboard, but when I fsck my fs in single user mode (not using journal) my PC stop crashes.

Ok, what the goal of using journaled soft-updates if it is not useful?

Sorry for my English.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2013)

[thread=7290]Topics about *PC-BSD* | FreeNAS | NAS4Free | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | kFreeBSD[/thread]


----------



## pitbred (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi SirDice!

You think it is PCBSD problem? 
Do not think so...


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 18, 2013)

An easy way to find out if SUJ is causing the problem would be to turn it off.  Boot in single user mode, use tunefs(8) -j disable on each filesystem.

If it still crashes... that was not the problem. But it removes one item from the list of possible causes.


----------



## pitbred (Jan 18, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> An easy way to find out if SUJ is causing the problem would be to turn it off.  Boot in single user mode, use tunefs(8) -j disable on each filesystem.
> 
> If it still crashes... that was not the problem. But it removes one item from the list of possible causes.



PC stop crashes when I done fsck on FS in single user mode. My question was about unstable of SUJ after abnormal reboot. No one see something like that?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 18, 2013)

Nope. It sounds more like you have hardware issues, perhaps some bad sectors on the disk.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 18, 2013)

When I first tried SUJ with 9.0, it was unstable and I disabled it.  There have been updates since then, but it still prevents the use of dump(8) on those filesystems, so I don't use it.


----------



## pitbred (Jan 18, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> When I first tried SUJ with 9.0, it was unstable ...


What was unstable when you using SUJ?

I am planing to migrate from zfs to ufs+suj on servers with shared hosting...

Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 18, 2013)

It's been a while, but I recall reboots and overall instability.  The same hardware with just softupdates is fine.  And I have not tried SUJ lately, it may be better.


----------



## fonz (Jan 19, 2013)

pitbred said:
			
		

> You think it is [red]a[/red] PC[red]-[/red]BSD problem?


Not necessarily. Under the hood, PC-BSD is basically just a FreeBSD release. However, PC-BSD does have its own unique quirks and this forum is specifically for *Free*BSD. So, questions about PC-BSD are usually _tolerated_ here but please do understand that if you ask your question here the response will almost always have FreeBSD in mind and may not necessarily apply to PC-BSD. If at all possible, ask on the PC-BSD forums first. If they don't know the answer and the question is about the underlying system rather than the PC-BSD coating, it's okay to try here but be prepared to back-translate the answer from FreeBSD to PC-BSD yourself.


----------

